# برنامج يقوم بفتح ملفات (cgm, dwg, dxf, hpgl, plt, svg, tiff ) بدون الحاجه لتسطيب الاوتوكاد



## mfaris (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برنامج(abviewer.zip) يقوم بفتح ملفات (cgm, dwg, dxf, hpgl, plt, svg, tiff ) بدون الحاجه لتسطيب الاوتوكاد ومساحته صغيره ومتوافق مع جميع الاجهزه فهو لا يحتاج لامكانيات اجهزه عاليه


http://www.6ybh-upload.com/users/mfaris/1426/SURVEY​


----------



## MOAIYED (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جاري التجربه 
شكرا


----------



## mfaris (16 يناير 2011)

*؛جاري التجربه 
شكرا؛*



البرنامج يقوم بفتح جميع ملفات برامج الاوتوكاد بكل اصداراته​


----------



## محمود غندور (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى على هذا البرنامج الاكثر من رائع


----------



## amoorah (17 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## كبل (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس عراق (27 يونيو 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (27 يونيو 2011)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## حسام عبد الله (28 يونيو 2011)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## houssamfansah (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى


----------



## أبوعايدى (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود الناصري (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع ولو سمحت الكراك الله يحفظك


----------



## ثعيلي (30 يونيو 2011)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (30 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## mfaris (2 يوليو 2011)

محمود الناصري قال:


> مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع ولو سمحت الكراك الله يحفظك



أسف والله الكراك مش عندى بس إن شاء الله هادور عليه وأنزله
​


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر الدائم


----------

